# Fridy night stripes!



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry for the poor pic, but i was workin with a half dead hat light & a phone with no flash. :blink: put in @ carpenters park around 8:15pm friday night & started trollin up river with a shad pattern lipless. turned around & headed back down toward the bridges, bout 300 yards down & WHACK! drag started singin. really good fight on 15lb line. fought for about 2 or 3 minutes and netted the one in the pic, about 24-25".. fished topwater under the lights of the train trussel & got 2 more 17 inchers. turned them loose. quit @ 11:30. lotsa fun Ron


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good report I want to try night fishing down that way...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done! If you don't mind me asking what depth do you troll at? If the water depth is let's say 20 ft would you troll at 16 ft? Catch any reds trout or lg mouth bass doing that ever? Smart to fish at night damn river is a hwy during the day


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been catching a few here and there on Blackwater during the day. Nothing as big as that guy!! I may have to make a night trip this week. Thanks for the report!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I would swear that's a Crappie.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> Well done! If you don't mind me asking what depth do you troll at? If the water depth is let's say 20 ft would you troll at 16 ft? Catch any reds trout or lg mouth bass doing that ever? Smart to fish at night damn river is a hwy during the day


 I haven't done anything fancy so far.. no downriggers or planer boards or anything. i usually troll a 3/4 or 5/8oz lipless in a natural shad or chrome color between 50-75 yards behind the boat, just above idle speed, thats it.. caught reds & specks this way too, no largemouth trolling so far.. as far as topwater, if i see em busting bait, thats what i throw. my favorite way to catch em!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> I would swear that's a Crappie.


 kaint git nuthin past u ed!:thumbup:


----------

